# Visa 189 medical test report - High glucose (diabetes??)



## baskaranz (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi,
I did my medical test for 189 visa application few days ago. I was contacted by the panel clinic today and they said my glucose level in blood/urine is high and asked me If I have/had diabetes. Until now I haven't taken any medical tests so I said No. They suggested me to check with my family doctor to confirm and also said they will be sending the report as is to Australian immigration. 

My question is, will I have any issues?

-Thanks


----------



## zeeshanahmed (Aug 16, 2013)

baskaranz said:


> Hi,
> I did my medical test for 189 visa application few days ago. I was contacted by the panel clinic today and they said my glucose level in blood/urine is high and asked me If I have/had diabetes. Until now I haven't taken any medical tests so I said No. They suggested me to check with my family doctor to confirm and also said they will be sending the report as is to Australian immigration.
> 
> My question is, will I have any issues?
> ...


Hi,

Any update on your medical result? Did you get the grant?


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

baskaranz said:


> Hi,
> I did my medical test for 189 visa application few days ago. I was contacted by the panel clinic today and they said my glucose level in blood/urine is high and asked me If I have/had diabetes. Until now I haven't taken any medical tests so I said No. They suggested me to check with my family doctor to confirm and also said they will be sending the report as is to Australian immigration.
> 
> My question is, will I have any issues?
> ...


What was the next process? Did CO asked for any further test or how did process went further? Please answer as i faced the same situation today?


----------



## flaresight (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm interested in this topic aswell.


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Appreciate feedback same situation


----------



## Geo1987 (Apr 17, 2018)

My wife is Type 1, insulin dependant and on a pump. She has no other related complications. Our Medicals are this week so we are unsure how this will go??? Any advice is appreciated.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Geo1987 said:


> My wife is Type 1, insulin dependant and on a pump. She has no other related complications. Our Medicals are this week so we are unsure how this will go??? Any advice is appreciated.:fingerscrossed:


No issues if you declared it.
For me it was a surprise, butt seem medical cleared for me.


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Did you have dia 1?


----------



## Geo1987 (Apr 17, 2018)

medicals completed with no issues guys.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Guys, I did my re-medical on 1march 2019 as per department's request. During my urine test they found glucose( 1+), which was surprise for me, rest were OK. Today when I check my immi account I found "further information required" written, detail mail from department is yet to come. I really want to know what could be the further information in this case? I am tensed. Will it be problem for me?? Hope to receive reply from experienced mates..
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ku26 (Sep 24, 2019)

hi, did you need another medical test? facing some problem...


----------

